# Front casting platform, sissy bar for poling platform



## roym (Mar 2, 2013)

Front casting platform with detachable cage, like new $499.00 dollars cash. sissy bar detachable with cup holder $150.00 dollars cash. have pic's
roy 361 946 4488, [email protected]


----------



## roym (Mar 2, 2013)

*Front casting platform, lower price*

Front casting platform with detachable cage, like new $499.00 dollars cash. sissy bar detachable with cup holder $150.00 dollars cash. have pic's
roy 361 946 4488, [email protected]

LOWER PRICE
FRONT CASTING PLATFORM WITH 3/4 CAGE $399.00 CASH, SISSY BAR $99.00 DOLLARS CASH
OR ALL FOR $450.00 DOLLARS CASH
roy 361 946 4488, e-mail [email protected]


----------



## roym (Mar 2, 2013)

sold

roy


----------

